# Portuguese Cheese.



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

O.K! This might sound stupid but I have to ask.

Since moving to Portugal I have enjoyed sampling all the beautiful cheeses they have to offer.


The only problem is that I don't seem to be able to cut the outer wax off without wasting lots of cheese. Sometimes by the time I have cut the wax off, it looks about half the size.

Is there a knack to doing this without wasting cheese?


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Speago said:


> O.K! This might sound stupid but I have to ask.
> 
> Since moving to Portugal I have enjoyed sampling all the beautiful cheeses they have to offer.
> 
> ...


Use a potato peeler


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Buy proper cheese such as cheddar instead.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Much as I agree on the cheddar front, I did find a local cheese which can't get enough of: Queijo Paiva - Mistra de Lamego  Sheep, goat and cow milk cheese. Brilliant!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Matt....... I'll look out for it.


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi,i had the same problem,wasting too much cheese.i solved this easily i just eat the lot now , no more wastage.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Will give the potato peeler a try..


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Speago said:


> Will give the potato peeler a try..


Works a treat, I promise! Although the softer cheese can be tricky lol


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mattskii said:


> Much as I agree on the cheddar front, I did find a local cheese which can't get enough of: Queijo Paiva - Mistra de Lamego  Sheep, goat and cow milk cheese. Brilliant!


Any of the three milks cheeses are good, although there are a few that are exceptional. If you are near the coast around Ericeira, there is one with a green label and a picture of a cow, sheep and goat that is excellent or was back in 1997 (hence I can't remember the name.)


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

*cheese*

We buy cheddar cheese from Lidl in Pombal but we've also found a good cheese that is more like a very mature cheddar called Queijo Sao Jorge and have bought that in Mini Preco, you can also grate it and it doesn't have a thick skin on it either and is a reasonable price as I've found cheese here in Portugal can be quite expensive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

weatherwatcher said:


> We buy cheddar cheese from Lidl in Pombal but we've also found a good cheese that is more like a very mature cheddar called Queijo Sao Jorge and have bought that in Mini Preco, you can also grate it and it doesn't have a thick skin on it either and is a reasonable price as I've found cheese here in Portugal can be quite expensive.


The latest batch of cheddar in Lidl seems more like that French crap - a texture like rubber and tastes about the same.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the cheese advice everyone. We do occasionally treat ourselves to some cheddar from Lidl. Haven't had chance to check out the potato peeler method yet but will definitely be checking out the ones you have recommended.. Thanks.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

weatherwatcher said:


> We buy cheddar cheese from Lidl in Pombal but we've also found a good cheese that is more like a very mature cheddar called Queijo Sao Jorge and have bought that in Mini Preco, you can also grate it and it doesn't have a thick skin on it either and is a reasonable price as I've found cheese here in Portugal can be quite expensive.


I can seccond the Quijo Sao Joege - love it - always have a block in the fridge!  

The shop in Avalar sells English cheddar. Toany's is it?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Goods said:


> feta cheese as replacment


For what? It is no replacement for the three-milks cheeses nor for English cheddar. Three milks cheeses (goat, cow and sheep) is quite a good substitute for something like white Stilton.


----------

